# I Just checked my states website!!



## Road Guy (May 16, 2006)

edit: old thread people keep bumping, dont hate ME 

&lt;span style='font-size:21pt;line-height:100%'&gt;Nothing Yet&lt;/span&gt;


----------



## ILvTigers (May 16, 2006)

Every morning when I get to work, I check the nubmer of registered PEs in my state. When I notice a big jump in the number, I'll check how I did. This morning the number decreased by one. Weird.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2006)

:lol:

not funny if your the # that got deleted I guess though

&amp; I do the same (check the website)


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2006)

you could always check the more common names (Jackson, Johnson, Smith )?

They dont show the total # of licensed engineers on there website anywhere?

What State were you in?


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2006)

damn and I thought our northern friends were supposed to be more sophisticated than us southern rednecks!


----------



## ILvTigers (May 18, 2006)

At least you can check this forum. I'm sure that when the results are posted, someone will tell us here. Good luck to you.


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2006)

I only want people to let us know they got there results if I pass.

Thanks~ :lol:


----------



## ILvTigers (May 22, 2006)

Amen to that! By the way, 5 new engineers today. And I'm not one of them.


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2006)

17,032


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2006)

I too checked my state's website today, still nothing.

They meet the first week of the month though, so they probably won't post anything new until at least then.


----------



## EdinNO (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, what Road Guy said,

If you get your results and I didn't pass, don't say anything!   

Ed


----------



## redrum (May 22, 2006)

sounds like a plan

lets just pray that the we can..


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

I hit mine again today too. It was futile as ever. But, May is almost over. That second week of June is looking closer and closer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 21, 2007)

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Road Guy (May 21, 2007)

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Melanie11 (May 22, 2007)

Anyone else in Florida? I check mine daily but I have heard that they will not post online in Florida until after the mailing goes out so I think I will see mine in the mail first.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 22, 2007)

Melanie11 said:


> Anyone else in Florida? I check mine daily but I have heard that they will not post online in Florida until after the mailing goes out so I think I will see mine in the mail first.


You will be among the first to get results. The letter will come first than the On-Line thing.

Good Luck and welcome to the family. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## grover (May 23, 2007)

I just checked my state's website, and I'm listed as a PE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cedent (May 23, 2007)

grover said:


> I just checked my state's website, and I'm listed as a PE!!!!!!!!!


Really?! Congrats. That seems early.


----------



## Desert Engineer (May 23, 2007)

Are you guys serious?

In California, the board has said to not expect the results until after august 8th; yeah after august f’ing 8th. I’m about to declare shenanigans on the board, what the f&amp;*k is up with that? They did the same thing for the Oct test, the results didn't arrive until mid Feb. First we have to take two extra tests and then they make us wait an extra couple of months… bullsh%t… I need to calm down before I bust a blood vessel in my eye or something...

Not to ruin the moment for you… congrats…


----------



## edd189 (May 23, 2007)

I'd guess that's because you passed last October. I sure hope its in the system by now!

"I guessed at (IIRC) 3 in the morning and 10 in the afternoon last October. Assuming I got the ones I did NOT guess at right, that gives a 67/80. If I got 1/4 of the ones I guessed at right from sheer chance, that's 70 of 80- 87% raw score. But I undoubtably got some of those 67 wrong. Still, I was fortunate enough to not only pass, but have my passing scaled score reported- was an 85%."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 23, 2007)

grover said:


> I just checked my state's website, and I'm listed as a PE!!!!!!!!!


Me too! Hell, even other people's state's list me as one!


----------



## LXZ (May 24, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> yeah, see I have a problem with checking my states website. I always check for my last name, even though I know it won't be updated yet. But, since I don't know how many other people took the test that have the same last name as me, I won't be able tell for sure if the results are out or not, because if I fail, then the number will not change if I am the only one with my last name who took the test. I need another way. In my state, you can look up by license number, zip code, or name. I need a different way to see a major jump in the number of people licensed. Any ideas?


I check the largest number last time I see plus 1 to find out whether there is any update.


----------



## LXZ (May 24, 2007)

grover said:


> I just checked my state's website, and I'm listed as a PE!!!!!!!!!


It is a person has the same name as you. Am I right?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 24, 2007)

LXZ said:


> It is a person has the same name as you. Am I right?



Don't let these guys yank your chain too much.

He's already a PE and through comity, has registered in other states as well.

This is a thread from a year ago bumped up to give you noobies a scare.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2007)

Aww, do I have to sit in the corner now MIG?


----------



## grover (May 25, 2007)

edd189 said:


> I'd guess that's because you passed last October. I sure hope its in the system by now!


Oh yeah, that's right! I guess that would explain it, wouldn't it? lusone: 
At any rate, my name DID show up on our state (VA) website about 4 days before I got the letter... last January!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 25, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Aww, do I have to sit in the corner now MIG? lusone:


You a bery bad man, VTE. Bery bad man!


----------



## nceesucks&#33;&#33; (May 25, 2007)

First of all the Xam procedure sucks!!Y can't they they make the xam computarised like other xams such as SAT,GRE or GMAT...Second of all please undersatnd that a good engineer could still fail the PE..The PE has so many modules that it is ridiculous to suggest that a guy who is practicing hardcore transpo. know subjects like enviro or structural...Whoever came up with the minimum competency procedure!!i am sure it is someone who felt he was reincarnation of Einstein.

*With that fine piece of exposition, one wonders why a candidate like this can't pass. BANNED. -VTE*


----------



## gatormech_e (May 29, 2007)

:reading:

tooo funny!!! ^


----------



## LXZ (May 29, 2007)

nceesucks!! said:


> First of all the Xam procedure sucks!!Y can't they they make the xam computarised like other xams such as SAT,GRE or GMAT...Second of all please undersatnd that a good engineer could still fail the PE..The PE has so many modules that it is ridiculous to suggest that a guy who is practicing hardcore transpo. know subjects like enviro or structural...Whoever came up with the minimum competency procedure!!i am sure it is someone who felt he was reincarnation of Einstein.*With that fine piece of exposition, one wonders why a candidate like this can't pass. BANNED. -VTE*


Totally agree for the first point but not the second one.


----------



## rhit_ce (Jun 7, 2007)

I just check my states website, and I have a question.

Does anyone know the difference between "pending" and "reviewed" as the statues on OHIO's website?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2007)

are you applying to sit for the exam or waiting on results?


----------



## rhit_ce (Jun 7, 2007)

I am waiting on results, i noticed some say "reviewed" but mine still says "pending". I have a bad feeling that "reviewed" means passed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

rhit_ce said:


> I am waiting on results, i noticed some say "reviewed" but mine still says "pending". I have a bad feeling that "reviewed" means passed.


Until it says PASS or FAIL, don't believe ANYTHING !!!

I can't speak for Ohio, but many states take a good deal of time to update thier websites after the scores have been released. Most likely you will receive a letter from the administering agency (ELSES, White Castle, State, etc.) providing you with a definitive Pass/Fail.

Besides, scores CAN'T be available yet - this board would have lit up like a





Best of luck as you endure 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2007)

> results from White Castle


  Uhhh...maybe lunch from there, but I donno about results.
Anyway rhit - just hang in there until results come in definitively.


----------



## petermcc (Jun 7, 2007)

Can I have a couple of those little burgers....

 :bananalama:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2007)

Those little burgers suck


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree - they are gross. I only ever tried them once.

I went to school with a bunch of guys from Long Island who loved that shit. Must be a delicacy there.


----------



## petermcc (Jun 7, 2007)

I think they are a delicacy in Ohio because my wife loves them (i have not tried them yet)


----------



## PEPG (Jun 7, 2007)

petermcc said:


> I think they are a delicacy in Ohio because my wife loves them (i have not tried them yet)


I'm from Long Island. I do love White Castle! I can't eat as many as I used to in one sitting, though.

Unfortunately, they did not administer the exam - that was Castle Worldwide. Not only did they not bring any burgers, but the proctor told me I couldn't drink out of my water bottle. I had to show her the NCEES rules that I had brought to the exam, and she still had a problem.

I think she was picking on me because the guy next to me came in with a calculator not found on the list (duh!). I had three, so I lent him one, and she got an attitude! She warned me that if mine crapped out, I would not be able to "borrow" mine back from the guy. Nice.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2007)

Shoulda stuck that calculator where a "proctor"ologist would have to remove it for her


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

PEPG said:


> Unfortunately, they did not administer the exam - that was Castle Worldwide


Thanks for setting me straight !! :bananalama: I am not sure what I was thinking - white castle? 

In Florida, we have Krystal Burgers which is the, ahem, southern version of white castle. When I was at University of FL, it was funny to watch students out for a night of binge drinking to stop there for late-night munchies only to end up




from those greasy gut bombs. 



The only place I recall competing directly with Krystal Burger was Skeeter's - Home of Skeeter's Big Biscuits.





JR


----------



## Undertaker (Jun 7, 2007)

I am waiting for my Transpo results.Is my understanding that the N.C.E.E.S. is not reporting scores anymore. If I pass I don't care about my score but if and only if I fail I would like to know my score to see how close or far I was from passing. Since there are states reporting scores it must to be uniform or in other words the same to everybody.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 7, 2007)

PEPG said:


> Unfortunately, they did not administer the exam - that was Castle Worldwide. Not only did they not bring any burgers, but the proctor told me I couldn't drink out of my water bottle. I had to show her the NCEES rules that I had brought to the exam, and she still had a problem.
> I think she was picking on me because the guy next to me came in with a calculator not found on the list (duh!). I had three, so I lent him one, and she got an attitude! She warned me that if mine crapped out, I would not be able to "borrow" mine back from the guy. Nice.


You've got to be kidding me. That's absurd, and I hope NCEES monitors these messages and takes action. The enforcement of their rules should go both ways.

My proctors (Guam PEALS) were definitely on top of us, but were also completely reasonable.


----------



## OhioPeace (Jun 8, 2007)

rhit_ce said:


> I just check my states website, and I have a question.
> Does anyone know the difference between "pending" and "reviewed" as the statues on OHIO's website?


Yes.

Several Ohio regulatory agencies use a license lookup system called Ohio eLicense Center. The credential status choices and meanings may vary depending upon how each agency defines how to use them.

Ohio's Engineers and Surveyors Board uses the "pending" and "reviewed" choices depending upon the type of *application* received and its current pending or reviewed status. However, pending and reviewed have NOTHING to do with NCEES scoring results; that is, pending or reviewed have nothing to do with the PASS or FAIL results mailed by ELSES.

This isn't a comprehensive explanation of how the Ohio Board uses its Ohio eLicense Center credential choices, but it should lay to rest any fears that pending or reviewed have anything to do with the scoring results. They don't.


----------



## JRO (Jun 9, 2007)

FYI From the Ohio PE/PS Website:

Ohio's 2007 April FE, PE exam results have been mailed by ELSES

Ohio's 2007 April NCEES Fundamentals of Engineering and Principles and Practice of Engineering exam results have been mailed by ELSES. The Board cannot give exam results over the phone or by email.

FYI… Ohio's 2007 April PS and Structural II exam results will be released by the Board when available. We will not be able to give exam results over the phone or by email.

REMINDER… Ohio's 2007 NCEES FS exam results have already been released. The results were mailed by ELSES. The Board cannot give exam results over the phone or by email.

JRO


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2007)

someone emailed me this link as well.

isnt elses usually the "slow" people ??

http://ohiopeps.org/


----------



## gipper (Jun 9, 2007)

So does ELSES mail the results directly to us, or does the state?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2007)

Depends on your state. Some, like mine, mail it directly to the examinee. Others send it to the state board, who in turn mail it to you.

_I'm seriously contemplating a pinned FAQ thread in the exam prep forum. There are a lot of common questions that keep popping up from time to time. Seem like a reasonable idea?_


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Jun 9, 2007)

NJ uses EES and they report the exam result to the NJPE Board. The borad then votes to release the results. The NJPE Board has meetings scheduled for 6/21 and 7/19, so in NJ we will get the result the last week in June or July.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2007)

I think we had an ees &amp; elses thread somewhere (maybe in the saved links &amp; threads forum?

it seems exam results time has snuck back around again already..


----------



## OhioPeace (Jun 9, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> someone emailed me this link as well.
> isnt elses usually the "slow" people ??
> 
> http://ohiopeps.org/


In Ohio, with the exception of PS and Structural II exams, results are mailed directly to the candidates by ELSES, Ohio's exam administrator.

PS results are a combination of NCEES (6 hours) and Ohio-specific (2 hours) exams. Due to the legal portion in the OHPS exam, which must be scored individually and with Board approval, results take longer.

In addition to receiving Structural II results from NCEES later, most candidates are already registered as P.E.s in Ohio and results require a non-standard response.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 9, 2007)

At least Ohio state board's wesite keep their people up to date!

What happen with the other state board's websites? 

I give A+++ to Ohio state board!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> VTE - I think pinning this information would be great. We go through this every time.


Iwill do so Sap = but I am really drunk righ now and just dragged a still steaming grill a half a mile. can I do to it omtmorrW?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 10, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> I give A+++ to Ohio state board!


I concur. I usually don't have positive things to say about our neighbors to the West, but..... (just kidding)


----------

